# Cheapest Crossing



## grouch (Oct 1, 2005)

Wanting to book ferry to France - out January, back March. being a bit on the lazy side just wanted to check that no one has found anything better than Sea France. (Not counting Tesco deals).


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

Are they booking that far ahead?


----------



## Denboy (Oct 11, 2005)

Hi Grouch,
My experience in August/ Sept this year was that Sea France was cheapest, not only that we couldn't fault the cleanliness, courteous staff, or comfortable lounges.
Denboy


----------



## autostratus (May 9, 2005)

Nor forgetting the discount for MotorhomeFacts subscribers.


----------



## autostratus (May 9, 2005)

There's still time to use Tesco Vouchers for P&O Ferries.
Ferry vouchers for P&O Dover/Calais can be used for next year if the booking is made by 31 November 2007

We have some to use.


----------

